# Wanted!1957 Huffy Customliner or Western Flyer Tank



## Santee (Mar 10, 2018)

I am looking for help finding a Tank for my 1957 Western Flyer. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 10, 2018)

This one may work, I’m no expert though.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hu...516133?hash=item5205bbdce5:g:VooAAOSw0y1aFZXS


----------



## Santee (Mar 11, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> This one may work, I’m no expert though.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hu...516133?hash=item5205bbdce5:g:VooAAOSw0y1aFZXS



Thanks, I wish I was able to be sure it would work. I'm not up on Huffy either. But of all the tanks Ive seen so far they all look really close to fitting. I found a picture of the same bike with a tank on the web. I'm going to post it because of the graphics. It matches the rack graphics. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Santee (Mar 11, 2018)

I found this picture on the web. Same as mine but with the tank.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks pretty close, but I wouldn’t want to waste any money either. Good luck.


----------



## Santee (Mar 15, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Looks pretty close, but I wouldn’t want to waste any money either. Good luck.



Thanks Rusty!


----------



## PackRatBikes (Mar 19, 2018)

Santee said:


> Thanks Rusty!



The one on ebay will snap on but  its for a prewar huffy/huffman bike. Frame is the same tho. Good luck search also haiwathia they look identical but have jet graphics on them. I have a 53 big tank that will also work and 55 green radiobike tank will also fit. 









Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## PackRatBikes (Mar 19, 2018)

PackRatBikes said:


> The one on ebay will snap on but  its for a prewar huffy/huffman bike. Frame is the same tho. Good luck search also haiwathia they look identical but have jet graphics on them. I have a 53 big tank that will also work and 55 green radiobike tank will also fit. View attachment 773537View attachment 773538View attachment 773539View attachment 773540
> 
> Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk



Check this out also
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253463894759

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## PackRatBikes (Mar 19, 2018)

PackRatBikes said:


> Check this out also
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253463894759
> 
> Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk



Heres half of one! 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152732618376

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Santee (Mar 22, 2018)

PackRatBikes said:


> Heres half of one!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152732618376
> 
> Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk



I was looking at that one, I thought it would work as It looks like he has the chainguard for sale too. I wish it was complete.  Thank you for looking out!


----------



## Santee (May 1, 2018)




----------

